# NeverGuess Arm Mounted Rangefinders



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Send me one and I will let you know exactly what I think.

Interesting idea:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Very Interesting Range Finder. When Seconds count, this product will probably help. Maybe i missed it but does this Finder have Angle Compensation for people that shoot out of tree's and angles shots?


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> Very Interesting Range Finder. When Seconds count, this product will probably help. Maybe i missed it but does this Finder have Angle Compensation for people that shoot out of tree's and angles shots?


Yes. It actually shows you line of sight distance for one second, then holds on true horizontal for pin selection.

Thanks,


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

Never in a million years would that be on my arm. Sorry:thumbs_do


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> Never in a million years would that be on my arm. Sorry:thumbs_do


Highside74,
Thanks for the feedback. Can you tell us why you wouldn't wear it on your arm? 

Thanks,


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

Where can I begin. From the size of it to the wire running down to my finger over the back of my hand. Just to many things going on with that thing. If I am hunting here in Western Wa. it can be pretty thick cover. I can see that box on my arm getting snagged on all sorts of things along with that wire. I would spend more time straightening it up than I want to and then it would sit in the junk pile. Then there is the price. Way to costly for a gimmick device. You can buy a top of the line Nikon, Bushnell or Leupold for that.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Hopefully I will be taking a look at this. I want to do a video eval on it and show you fellas what it looks like in action.

Jason


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

$499 No Thanks im good


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> Where can I begin. From the size of it to the wire running down to my finger over the back of my hand. Just to many things going on with that thing. If I am hunting here in Western Wa. it can be pretty thick cover. I can see that box on my arm getting snagged on all sorts of things along with that wire. I would spend more time straightening it up than I want to and then it would sit in the junk pile. Then there is the price. Way to costly for a gimmick device. You can buy a top of the line Nikon, Bushnell or Leupold for that.


Highside74,
Thanks again for the feedback. I actually contacted the manufactuerer about your concern regarding getting it caught on brush and they said the following:

"As you carry your bow in the same hand thru the brush, you protect it, and the rangefinder essentially gets the same protection. By twisting the cord, it lays flat against your hand, and really almost never catches on anything." 

Hopefully this helps. 

Thanks,


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Just courious how big is the retacle inside?

By watching the video it seems as the guy was on the target already with his sights and was able to look at the range finder and shoot. What I am trying to say is your bow hand is say approx. 8" from your sights, how do you know that the rangefinder is even reading the yardage of the object your looking at?

Just don't see it working very well or worth the $$.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

lkmn said:


> Just courious how big is the retacle inside?
> 
> By watching the video it seems as the guy was on the target already with his sights and was able to look at the range finder and shoot. What I am trying to say is your bow hand is say approx. 8" from your sights, how do you know that the rangefinder is even reading the yardage of the object your looking at?
> 
> Just don't see it working very well or worth the $$.


ikmn,
You're right about the rangefinder being about 8" to the side. The unit has fiber optic sights(similar to pistol sights) on the top of it. You simply twist your arm to look down the sights, then tilt it back to use your bow sight. In our experience it has accurately ranged the correct target each time.

Given all the input and questions, I think we'll do a full review of the product and compare it head to head with a typical hand held rangefinder. We'll post the link to the review when it's ready.

Thanks,


----------



## Cipher (Jul 18, 2007)

Did you ever get around to writing a review?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I spoke to the owner several times. He seems to be a really nice guy. My only concern was the weight. I think its around a pound with everything together. If I had the extra cash, I would definitely try it. Great for Spot and stalk. Simon


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

Cipher said:


> Did you ever get around to writing a review?


Cipher,

Thanks for the inquiry. We haven't done the review yet, but we did take it out again this last weekend. The Neverguess performs well. The only major hurdle that we have seen is the price. We've passed this on to the manufacturer and he's really working to get it lower. We'll see if we can get a real review posted this month so fellow archers can see some of the functionality.

Thanks,


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Pure gimmick.

I wonder if some of these ideas are brought forth by hunters or just businessmen.

Who needs to range while bowhunting when the animal is close enough to draw. You usually have him ranged before then. Or you range landmarks. If you can't compensate and re figure the yardage if it moves a little you need to work on woodsmanship.


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

*Neverguess Rangefinder Video Review*

Brian Wensel, one of our staff shooters, tested the Neverguess rangefinder in the field and did a short video review of the product. It definitley performed as advertised. Perhaps the biggest selling point is for archers who don't do a lot of treestand hunting where you have the ranges marked off. It's also a plus in Oregon and Washingto where there are no electronics allowed on your bow. 

You can check out the video review here:
http://www.dewclawarchery.com/Neverguess_Rangefinder_p/dca-opt-0001.htm

Thanks,


----------

